# Noche en la Alhambra (Night at the Alhambra)



## aleazk

Hi, this is my new composition (and no, I'm not spanish, haha):















-Palacio de la Alhambra (Granada, Spain).
:tiphat:


----------



## aleazk

Hey, if violadude plays dirty, this is war!!! :devil::devil::devil::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## violadude

Very evocative aleazk. I really like your compositions.


----------



## aleazk

an impressive take of the palace:


----------



## aleazk

Why there is such a poor feedback in this forum, are really the compositions that bad? I post here because I want at least a "good try, but the next one please.", but this silence is even worse!, it kills me.


----------



## violadude

My advice, start posting regularly on the main forums. People are more likely to give you feedback if they know you.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> My advice, start posting regularly on the main forums. People are more likely to give you feedback if they know you.


Ok, thanks for the advice. What would be these main forums? I ask you this sincerely, because I'm new here, as you see. regards.


----------



## violadude

The forums like, "classical music discussion" "orchestra music" any of the forums talking about classical music in general. Then once you've established "semi-relations" with some of the regular posters on the site you can ask them personally to review your music and I'm sure they would be happy to.


----------



## aleazk

violadude said:


> The forums like, "classical music discussion" "orchestra music" any of the forums talking about classical music in general. Then once you've established "semi-relations" with some of the regular posters on the site you can ask them personally to review your music and I'm sure they would be happy to.


Thanks for your help. And thanks for your feedback!!


----------



## Bachonacid

Really beautiful, and more importantly, it describes and fits those beautiful images perfectly. I'm no fan of impressionism but I loved this.


----------



## GoneBaroque

I only now found your lovely atmospheric work. I find it quite impressive.


----------

